# 150W hps



## Plif (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi all,
I've read alla about lamp but i'm not sure at all.I've got a 150W hps lamp... I've got a space of 3x3 feet... Do you think it is enough to grow like 3-4 plants? Obviously i don't hope great harvest... Do you think i can help the hps lamp with other fluorescent lamps?
Thanks


----------



## Milk Man (Oct 13, 2006)

In my opinion I would grow 1 plant in that space, it will most likely yeild the same as stuffing 4 plants in there w/ not enouph light. Yes you can use flouros for add. light.This is juss my opinion not fact...



DA MIKMAN


----------

